# Millet hay



## mounirkhamis (9 mo ago)

Hello. I am going to start sowing proso millet after wheat for hay and silage production . I have four months for this process. Can I get three cuts two for hay and one for silage ?
Thank you 
GM Mounir khamis


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
Where are you located? The few yrs I planted Millet I had difficulty getting the moisture % to get low enough to no heat in the bale.


----------



## Pasturegrazer29 (8 mo ago)

mounirkhamis said:


> Hello. I am going to start sowing proso millet after wheat for hay and silage production . I have four months for this process. Can I get three cuts two for hay and one for silage ?
> Thank you
> GM Mounir khamis


If you want good hay and silage production while getting higher yields than millet while also getting higher nutrition I would advise you to plant piper sudangrass as it is very drought tolerant will dry for hay easier and is more nutritious while growing just as fast as millet. Also I am not aware of how fast millet grows but in that time with sufficient moisture you could do that will sudangrass but only the piper variety as the sorghum crosses will not dry down as well.


----------

